# Poor Leah (Diablo 3 comic strip)



## Gabbybites (Sep 11, 2014)

*Does this count as a comic? à²¥_à²¥ -sweats nervously- 

*Backstory: Playing Diablo 3 at night, waaay too late for me and my friends, and these dumb jokes would come to life thanks to our tired humor.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2014)

More like poor Leah's face getting crushed by Tyrael's gauntlet XD

Great comic though.


----------



## PacificAutumn (Sep 18, 2014)

OMG so good. A+


----------

